# Adding another?



## kdaly (Jan 31, 2013)

So we have had a crazy year with our V, Duke...Ultimately the hard time was super short when you look at it, but my husband lost his mind a couple of times and wanted to find a new home for our guy. We stuck with it though and love him so much! Still destroys a random kid toy now and then, but hey, we have too many anyways! He is perfectly potty trained and we always leave him loose in the house when we are gone and he has been a perfect angel so far 

We have a little Min Pin who is 9 years old and unfortunately she gets "played with" more than she wants or can handle. My parents are considering taking her in since they lost their little dog several years ago and could use a companion. I can just tell she would like things a little more low key and she is always limping from getting trampled on 

So in saying all that, if our little dog goes to my parents home (15 min away) then I am considering getting either another V or another fairly active dog for Duke. I'd like to see what others have done? What age did you introduce another one? Duke just turned one. Also, I'm not sure I could handle 2 Vizslas, but then I also can't imagine owning a different breed! Any other complimentary breeds that are active, but not AS active? lol I'd love to hear your stories! I'm just beginning this thought process and haven't made any decisions on when or even if to get another.

Kim


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Well here is a crazy combination for you.

We lost 1 of our V's at age 7, about 6 years ago, that left us with her brother only, My wife who had always been in sight hounds wanted to get back into that breed. So when my boy way 9 we got an Afghan Hound, Until his passing about 6 months ago they were inseparable. It is a strange combination but it worked I think because my boy was older. Not sure how it would work if they were the same age.

Since my Boys passing the Af is lonely, I we will be getting another V one day


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We got our second Vizsla when our first was 17 months. The puppy is now 6 months. Both are males. Twice the love, fun, and laughs, but having a puppy with a full grown dog is a lot of work too!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know the strong urge to find a playmate, It keeps them from constantly pestering you. We have Pearl, a 7 yr old Bloodhound, she is very VERY tolerant. She is our puppy nana!... but let me tell you, the two of them can get to racing around the house, and roughhousing, like a wrecking ball!! We generaly put them outside, sometimes it continues, most of the time they just sit by the door like Angels and wait to be let back in... so they can begin world war 3 again.
Once she tires, and gets grumpy, and It is Pretty easy to distract our V -5 mo. old with a bone, or a toss toy, or some training games... I can't even imagine what it would be like if they were both Vizsla's and in saying that, since yours is 1, I would most likely go for an older (not to old) gentle, lower energy, V.
But I would think long... and hard... picture the two of them in ZOOM mode. " on a rainy day"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your husband had a problem with the puppy stage and your set on getting a new dog, maybe consider a little older pup.
The Texas GSP rescue normally has some younger dogs, and they can keep up with a V.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

There's a lot to be said for adopting a young adult dog... and at the risk of being accused of sacrilege, there are lots of other lovely breeds in addition to the Vizsla. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello Kim,
So about a year ago we decided to get Our V Lexi a playmate. I even contacted you about Duke when you thought you might have to get rid of him twice. Anyway I wanted to let you know that about a month ago we ended up rescuing a 2 year old male Weimaraner/Doberman. He is a very large dog at 74 pounds, but he cannot keep up with Lexi at all. I can and will say that when they are all wound up and playing it sounds like a train flying around the house. Lexi is about 38-40 pounds and clearly is the dominant dog. I guess what I am trying to say is I wish we would have waited for another V just so that they could compete with each other. Even when we are walking or playing outdoors he gets tired way before she does. 

Blaine


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

On the topic of getting another Vizsla. What do you all think about the sex of the second dog? Alot of people tell us that dogs of the opposite sex get along better. But I see alot of you on the forums with same sex dogs. 

My husband has been talking alot this last month about getting another Vizsla for a playmate for our current 9 month old. But I am trying to get him to wait until she is a year old.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it depends on the dog. Our first is a male, and he gets along with 95% of dogs (doesn't care for jumpy boxers or male alpha German Shepards). Our breeder helped assess his temperament with us and she felt that he would be fine with either sex, as he tends to be submissive with the majority of dogs. We chose another male and they get along great.


----------



## kdaly (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Great suggestions and advice 

Blaine, thank you for that information! Vizslas are so lean and energetic, I can see how a heavier dog might not be able to keep up!

This past week I've been wondering if I want to rock the boat. Duke has turned out to be great and not super hyper at all. I think I will keep my eyes and ears open for a possible young adult or older puppy and if the right one turns up then maybe we will go for it. If not, I'm enjoying my the awesome dog our Duke has turned out to be


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We got our first V after the death of our male Rottie. Our female Rottie was 8 at the time, and she wanted nothing to do with the wild man! When we had to put her down due to cancer we got our second V. He was 10 months old at the time, and it's one of the better decisions we've ever made. She calmed him immensely, and they are now inseparable. Not at all too much to handle. I'm 70 and my wife is in her 60s, and we have no problems with them. We love them!


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

My wife wanted another V awhile back. She thought it would be nice to have a playmate for our 10 month old. I was 100% against it...

So a couple weeks later, my wife's friend who has an 11 month old vizsla, asked us to puppy sit for the weekend. We agreed. It would be a perfect opportunity to "try before we buy" another pup. 

And it was a total failure. Neither pup slept the first or second night (we didn't either), they played really rough in our house which we weren't use to (our pup is normally an angel in the house). They ran like crazy in our backyard and uprooted grass that I work so hard to maintain. Just total terror. 

Now... it really was fun seeing them play together, and we would puppy sit again, but I was glad things went like they did. My wife has accepted that it would be easier to have one vizsla to love and spoil. And I have a lot of fun with our vizsla and couldn't imagine life without her, but just because one vizsla is great.... doesn't mean 2 vizslas are greater. 

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A lot of people swear by the multiple Vizsla household!!
I've had multiple dog households in the past (not Vizsla), and thought it was fun... 
At this time in my life, though, I've found the perfect alternative. I dog-sit for a dog named Murphy who belongs to some of my neighbors. Willie and "Murph" are great buddies, kind of like Batman and Robin. Murphy doesn't come every day... just a couple of times a month. Sometimes overnight, sometimes only for the day. Anyway, they have great fun and wear each other out. Then Murphy goes home!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Baja,
Thank you for your response. Very interesting perspective. Never thought they would be playing inside like that too. Just figured they would be so tired from playing outside that they would be better behaved inside.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> And it was a total failure. Neither pup slept the first or second night (we didn't either), they played really rough in our house which we weren't use to (our pup is normally an angel in the house). They ran like crazy in our backyard and uprooted grass that I work so hard to maintain. Just total terror.


That's just part of the fun of owning multiple Vs. 
My backyard used to be a thing of beauty, now its a vizsla racetrack.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

On an almost daily basis, I think about adding a second dog. Mostly just to keep Ellie busy. However, with the behavioral issues we are still working on, we were advised to wait and only consider one older than her. We are lucky in that we have multiple play dates every week with three different dogs and have total access to her best bud Bailey anytime we want him (I have the security code for his house). The thought of the two of them crashing through the house the way they do outside is too much for me. His owners have offered for us to have a sleepover and see how it goes. One day, I might be brave enough.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We rescued a second Vizsla who was 2 years older than our then 1 1/2 year old girl. They are 2 & 4 years old now. Rescue is the way to go, provided that the dog doesn't have major issues - and most Vizsla's won't - they just want to be loved. 

My requirement was that the rescue dog had to be no more than 2 years older than my girl so that he would be able to keep up with her. They were instant friends but now they are best buddies - they are starting to snuggle together for warmth & companionship. They move together as a team - one watching the other for clues as to where the squirrels or birds are. The few times a month I take them to the dog park they only play with each other (which is why we rarely go anymore, they can do that at home!). 

It is more work but you save time in other areas - like having to go to the dog park all the time to find them a companion to play with.


----------



## kdaly (Jan 31, 2013)

I would love to rescue if I found the right V to add to our family. However, we do have 2 cats. One cannot stand Duke (or any other living creature!) and the other is pretty bold and playful. Duke does like to chase them (he really can't seem to help it! lol) but mainly just curious about them. Do you think there is a very good chance that an older V (no more than a couple of yrs old) would adjust to living with cats or a bad idea?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It would depend on the dog of course. If you get a dog through a rescue they would be able to tell you how it does with cats. So it's not at all a bad idea, but you'll have to wait around for the right dog.


----------



## kdaly (Jan 31, 2013)

It is difficult to find a dog good with kids, cats and other dogs! lol I'm in not hurry though


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My girl is only 8 months and I'm already getting that itch for another. Oh boy! :


----------

